# transferring numbers from Gps



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone tell me the process needed to pull numbers off as garmin 4212 .A friend is selling one of his boats and needs to transfer numbers over to new unit . Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

This is from the manual on Garmin's site 

http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac//GPSMAP_4000-5000_Series_OM_EN.pdf 

Look on page 60-62 which will give you the procedures to transfer numbers. When you open up the manual you can also search (ctl+F) and type in copying waypoints. 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you will give it a try


----------

